# She's not perfect, but she's mine!! :-)



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

Title says it all - but a quick detail and wax yesterday makes it all worth while again :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks very very nice, i miss my old mk1 V6 :-(

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

gogs said:


> Looks very very nice, i miss my old mk1 V6 :-(
> 
> Your RS looks like the perfect replacement - i keep looking..........
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I love the V6 ronal wheels, they work so well on the mk1 V6 imo

The RS is a suitable replacement 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Very nice indeed, I was so close to buying a MK1 almost identical to yours.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well 8)


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

great job 8)


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

I had an identical car. Red leather. Miss her [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I miss her slightly less when I remember the DSG cocking up :lol: fingers crossed you have no problems (or you got a manual!)


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

olivarrr said:


> I had an identical car. Red leather. Miss her [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I miss her slightly less when I remember the DSG cocking up :lol: fingers crossed you have no problems (or you got a manual!)


i've got the fingers crossed DSG version!  tbh - the dsg box suits the v6 very well i would say - great car to drive, lovely power delivery not its remapped. regular maintenance, a regular full workout and a hold your breath approach - will hopefully see the DSG stay happy 

i need the weather to improve a touch, so i can get a final wax on her for the winter now


----------



## buffalo4 (Dec 10, 2015)

Looking Good, like the colour


----------

